# Adobe Lightroom 5.7.1 Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 15, 2014)

```
<p>Lightroom 5.7.1 is now available as a final release on Adobe.com.  The goal of this release is to provide support for additional camera raw support, lens profile support and address bugs that were introduced in previous releases of Lightroom.</p>
<p><strong>Release Notes</strong></p>
<p><strong>New Camera Support in Lightroom 5.7.1</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Sony ILCE-A7M2</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Lens Profile Support in Lightroom 5.7.1</strong></p>
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="123"><strong>Mount</strong></td>
<td width="252"><strong>Name</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">Canon EF 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">Tokina AT-X 12-28 F4 PRO DX</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Leica M</td>
<td width="252">Zeiss Distagon T* 1,4/35 ZM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Nikon F</td>
<td width="252">Tokina AT-X 12-28 F4 PRO DX</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Nikon F</td>
<td width="252">Tokina AT-X 70-200mm F4 PRO FX VCM-S</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony Alpha</td>
<td width="252">Tokina AT-X 166 PRO DX II 11-16 F2.8</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Bug Fixes:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Fixed issues with chromatic aberration specific to the Samsung NX1.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Download Links</strong></p>
<p>Lightroom 5.7.1</p>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">Mac – <a href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5856"><span class="s2">http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5856</span></a></span></p>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">Win – <a href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5857"><span class="s2">http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5857</span></a></span></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 15, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> Release Notes



The inability of Adobe to patch ACR without a full LR release is strange and results in ridiculous download sizes (both 64bit and 32bit packed in one because users are too dumb to decide)... but with Adobe, you can never trust their release notes as they keep doing silent tweaks, so I'll install it anyway just in case 

The "held back until LR6" disappointment with current LR5 is that includes a full ACR 8.7 including the CC-only features like mask editing, but they simply aren't enabled. However, LR5 can *read* these features from a raw file edited in PS, you simply cannot apply or change these masks in LR anymore as the "edit mask" button is missing.


----------

